# Eisen Machinery - Unable to contact them



## 7milesup (Feb 2, 2021)

I really did not want to post this in the General forum, but since there is not an Eisen subsection, this is where it will be for now.

I am considering a new lathe.  PM1340GT is one.  The Eisen 1440 is also, although not sure on the exact variant yet.   Actually, if they were in stock, I probably would have already ordered from Eisen.
Anyhow, because of the "governor's stay at home order" in California, Eisen does not answer their phones.  Neither the 800 number or the standard toll number.  I have sent them two emails in the last 10 or so days asking a few simple questions about current stock and can I purchase without a stand, for example.
Absolutely no response.  Just crickets.  And yes, I know they have an eBay store, which I suppose I could message them that way too.

Sure, probably not the best idea to buy from a company that doesn't respond to pre-sale questions, but now it has become more of a "quest" than anything for me.

Anyone know any employees there or the owner?


----------



## kb58 (Feb 2, 2021)

7milesup said:


> ... because of the "governor's stay at home order" in California, Eisen does not answer their phones.


Unless they said so, this is an assumption. I'm unsure of your intent, but this comes across as if it's to spread discontent. "Cast a wide net" is my advice, meaning look to multiple vendors, including Precision Matthews, and go from there.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 2, 2021)

It is no assumption.  Call their number and that is exactly what it says, with no menu options.
Not sure why you would think I am spreading discontent.  I am looking at options other than PM and compiling a spreadsheet.   Since I do own two PM machines already, I am familiar with their service, but their prices are increasing at a rate faster than "creeping".
I am considering Eisen, PM and Acer. Just looking for an alternate path to contact them.  Nothing more. Nothing less.


----------



## pacifica (Feb 2, 2021)

7milesup said:


> It is no assumption.  Call their number and that is exactly what it says, with no menu options.
> Not sure why you would think I am spreading discontent.  I am looking at options other than PM and compiling a spreadsheet.   Since I do own two PM machines already, I am familiar with their service, but their prices are increasing at a rate faster than "creeping".
> I am considering Eisen, PM and Acer. Just looking for an alternate path to contact them.  Nothing more. Nothing less.


It does make you worry about aftersale support. 
When I had an issue with an item from PM it took about 8 emails to resolve.Plus  2 phone calls.


----------



## tjb (Feb 2, 2021)

Neil,

I bought an Eisen 1440EV in December 2019 that was delivered in January 2020.  Their warehouse is in California, and I live in Georgia, so the couple of weeks delivery didn't surprise or bother me - especially since it was during the holiday season.  It's a great machine, and I've been completely satisfied with it.  I had no problems contacting them when I bought mine - either by e-mail or telephone.  I also had no issues with after-sale service.

Obviously the COVID issue presents a wrinkle that wasn't there when I bought mine, but what you're experiencing is a real curiosity even with that situation.  Best of my recollection, the staff person I worked with was Jason.  Don't know anything more than that, but at least it's a name.

Also, I bought the last 1440EV they had in stock for 2019.  And I seem to recall that shipping from Taiwan for 2020 models was going to take quite a few weeks.  Again, because of COVID, I would imagine that shipping lag would be even greater now.  I wonder if low or exhausted inventory might be a factor in their lack of response.

I guess if I were looking to buy a machine today and was having the issues you're dealing with, that would add a degree of caution.  It's a shame - the 1440EV is a great piece of equipment.  But it's not the only show in town: I suspect pretty much any of the Taiwanese lathes are going to be of equivalent quality.  I seem to recall learning that they're likely all made in the same factory in Taiwan (but that's only a guess).

Don't know if that helps you any.

Good luck.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## ddillman (Feb 2, 2021)

Because of covid they can't answer phones or Email?? doesn't sound plausible to me.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 2, 2021)

tjb said:


> Neil,
> 
> I bought an Eisen 1440EV in December 2019 that was delivered in January 2020.  Their warehouse is in California, and I live in Georgia, so the couple of weeks delivery didn't surprise or bother me - especially since it was during the holiday season.  It's a great machine, and I've been completely satisfied with it.  I had no problems contacting them when I bought mine - either by e-mail or telephone.  I also had no issues with after-sale service.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response Terry.  
I too have been told that a number of the "higher" quality Taiwan lathes are made in the same factory(s) with each distributor specifying how the machine will be made to their specs.  For example, Precision Matthews has their somewhat famous 2" spindle bore.  No one else has that.  The Eisen has a 4 TPI leadscrew vs 8 TPI leadscrew, which I am still trying to decipher how that affects working on a lathe (I am still learning).

The total price for the Eisen lathe is actually quite a bit less than PM, which is why I am considering them.  Acer lathes are available through Penn Tool but expensive.  I have a lead from Mark Jacobs that I am going to follow up on regarding Acer. 

Again, thank you for your response; sounds like it has been a good purchase for you.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 2, 2021)

ddillman said:


> Because of covid they can't answer phones or Email?? doesn't sound plausible to me.



I just thought of something.   I have sent them emails via their website form.  I know that sometimes those forms don't always work as they should if the website is not set up correctly.   I do know that Precision Matthews has had that happen to them.  I will send them an email direct from my email client and see what happens.
It is frustrating that there is no options for calling though.  At least give me the option of leaving a message.


----------



## ArmyDoc (Feb 2, 2021)

The Eisen 1440EV is more comparable to the PM 1440GT than the 1340GT, both in cost and size.  In that price range, one I would recommend looking at is the Acra 1440C.  It doesn't have the electronic variable speed that the 1440EV has, but it does have aniversal gear box, so there are no change gears for metric and imperial threading.    Shoot me a PM.  I'd be happy to share my spread sheet with you and talk about what I've learned.  It sounds like we are looking for a similar machine.


----------



## tjb (Feb 2, 2021)

7milesup said:


> Thank you for the response Terry.
> I too have been told that a number of the "higher" quality Taiwan lathes are made in the same factory(s) with each distributor specifying how the machine will be made to their specs.  For example, Precision Matthews has their somewhat famous 2" spindle bore.  No one else has that.  The Eisen has a 4 TPI leadscrew vs 8 TPI leadscrew, which I am still trying to decipher how that affects working on a lathe (I am still learning).
> 
> The total price for the Eisen lathe is actually quite a bit less than PM, which is why I am considering them.  Acer lathes are available through Penn Tool but expensive.  I have a lead from Mark Jacobs that I am going to follow up on regarding Acer.
> ...


You're listening to wise counsel:  Mark helped me narrow my purchase down to Eisen.  PM and Acer were high on my list back then as well.  I went with Eisen because of the price and the fact that it is a much heavier machine relative to the PM.  Don't know how it compares to Acer, but I don't think you can go wrong with any of the ones mentioned.

Good luck.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 2, 2021)

ArmyDoc said:


> The Eisen 1440EV is more comparable to the PM 1440GT than the 1340GT, both in cost and size.  In that price range, one I would recommend looking at is the Acra 1440C.  It doesn't have the electronic variable speed that the 1440EV has, but it does have aniversal gear box, so there are no change gears for metric and imperial threading.    Shoot me a PM.  I'd be happy to share my spread sheet with you and talk about what I've learned.  It sounds like we are looking for a similar machine.



The 1340GT is high on the list only because of price point, but.... 
The Eisen 1440E is "only" about $1500 more than the 1340GT when comparing apples to apples (stand price, shipping, DRO, etc).
The Eisen 1440 is actually less money than the 1340GT.
Of course all this is mute if I can't actually get ahold of Eisen.


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 3, 2021)

Record port backups hit California as U.S. consumers supercharge purchases
					

Thirty-eight ships are waiting to unload in the Los Angeles area.




					www.marketplace.org
				




I believe Eisen has a good reputation as a commercial spec supplier.

John


----------



## vtcnc (Feb 3, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Record port backups hit California as U.S. consumers supercharge purchases
> 
> 
> Thirty-eight ships are waiting to unload in the Los Angeles area.
> ...



Not mentioned in the article is the incredible impact CNY has on exports out of China. All of our planned ocean shipments have been delayed until after CNY. We haven’t realized any port congestion delays until the past two weeks which is all about CNY. 

Mainland China is getting whacked by COVID again as well and this will compound the problem upon workers return to work at the end of February.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmyDoc (Feb 3, 2021)

Sorry, what does CNY stand for?


----------



## tjb (Feb 3, 2021)

ArmyDoc said:


> Sorry, what does CNY stand for?





			what is cny - Google Search


----------



## kb58 (Feb 3, 2021)

Chinese New Year


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Feb 3, 2021)

Like someone mentioned, when I was deciding on my lathe I spoke with Mark Jacobs and he pointed out that Sunmaster makes the lathes being rebranded by several of these companies.  I ended up going with the Acra 1440VVS (not Acer) and it is hopefully enroute from Rancho Cucamonga as I type this


----------



## Janderso (Feb 3, 2021)

Sunmaster puts out this video.
I believe they make several levels of quality for many different retailers.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Feb 3, 2021)

Jeff is correct.  Sunmaster, like all manufacturers, build according to the specifications they are building against.  The weight of the lathe is an indicator...the Eisen 1440EV is 2,350 # and the Acra 1440TVS is 3,640#.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 3, 2021)

I just realized I made a mistake. I believe Mark did say Acra but for some reason I searched for Acer, which is also a brand.  what are the odds....


----------



## ArmyDoc (Feb 3, 2021)

Acer is a good brand too, made at the same Taiwan factory.  Their E1440V is basically the same machine as the PM 1440GT, but with a 1.5 inch spindle bore and Electronic Variable Speed control rather than gear changes for speed control.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 3, 2021)

Well, I sent Eisen an email this morning via my mail server vs. their contact form on the Eisen website. 
I just received a reply back from them and Jason will be contacting me for further information.   I am thinking the web server was messed up.


----------



## tjb (Feb 3, 2021)

7milesup said:


> Well, I sent Eisen an email this morning via my mail server vs. their contact form on the Eisen website.
> I just received a reply back from them and Jason will be contacting me for further information.   I am thinking the web server was messed up.


That's good to hear.

Glad that's cleared up.


----------



## pacifica (Feb 3, 2021)

myfinishingtouch said:


> Jeff is correct.  Sunmaster, like all manufacturers, build according to the specifications they are building against.  The weight of the lathe is an indicator...the Eisen 1440EV is 2,350 # and the Acra 1440TVS is 3,640#.


Another quick check is the width of the bed and spindle thru hole.


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 3, 2021)

I bought a Vertex rotary table through their Ebay store.  It arrived in great shape, but missing one of the lock levers.  They've been great to deal with getting a replacement lever--very timely email response through their sales@eisenm.com address.


----------



## Video_man (Feb 3, 2021)

FWIW, the Eisen 1440 variant appears to be the exact lathe Grizzly sold in the late 90's as the G1031.  I bought mine new in 1999 and it has been very satisfactory.  One thing I like about it is (if the specs haven't changed) is that it has extensive gearing so that most common speeds and threads can be cut without having to manually exchange individual gears (although a set of change gears is provided).  Should you purchase one  (inch version) PM me and I can send you a list of special threads that can be cut with those change gears, the documentation that came at the time had no information beyond a parts list and installation info.  Probably that has been rectified in this time.  That the lathe is still being made sounds like a good indication of its quality.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 4, 2021)

Video_man said:


> FWIW, the Eisen 1440 variant appears to be the exact lathe Grizzly sold in the late 90's as the G1031.  I bought mine new in 1999 and it has been very satisfactory.  One thing I like about it is (if the specs haven't changed) is that it has extensive gearing so that most common speeds and threads can be cut without having to manually exchange individual gears (although a set of change gears is provided).  Should you purchase one  (inch version) PM me and I can send you a list of special threads that can be cut with those change gears, the documentation that came at the time had no information beyond a parts list and installation info.  Probably that has been rectified in this time.  That the lathe is still being made sounds like a good indication of its quality.


The one confusing part about Eisen is they have multiple 1440's listed, and the only way to tell them apart is to open each one up and read the specs.  For example, there are 5 1440E models.  Difference is the motor from what I can figure out.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 4, 2021)

Here is a comparison chart I did in Excel.  The only way to get it to load though is change it to Word.


Brand​PM​PM​Eisen​Eisen​Eisen​Eisen​Size1340GT​1440GT​1440E​1440​1440E​1440EV​Price5,499.00​9,299.00​8,695.00​6,350.00​8,135.00​11,250.00​Sale Price​​NA​​6,695.00​​Sold outY​Y​​Y​Y​N​StandN​Y​Y​Y​Y​Y​Stand Price600.00​0.00​0.00​0.00​0.00​0.00​Shipping348.00​448.00​0.00​0.00​0.00​0.00​Swing over bed13​14​14​14​14​14​Swing over cross slide6-1/2​8-3/4​8.75​8.75​8.75​8.75​Swing in Gap19-1/8​20-3/4​20.75​20.75​20.75​20.75​Distance Between Centers40​40​40​40​40​40​Width of Bed7-1/2​​7-9/16​7-9/16​7-9/16​9"​Spindle NoseD1-4​D1-5​D1-4​D1-4​D1-4​D1-4​Spindle Bore1-9/16​2​1-9/16​1-9/16​1-9/16​1-9/16​Taper of SpindleMT #5​MT #5-1/2​MT #5​MT #5​MT #5​MT #5​Spindle Speeds12; 90-1600​12; 50-2000​9; 82-2000​9; 82-2000​18; 50-2000​25-2500 EVS​Leadscrew Dia.7/8​​15/16​15/16​15/16"​15/16​Leadscrew Pitch8​8​4 TPI​4​4​4​Inch Threads4-112; 40 ttl​36​32​32​32​32​Metric Threads24 ttl​34​30​30​30​32​Cross Slide Travel6-3/4​6-1/2​6-7/8"​6-7/8"​6-7/8​7-7/8​Compound Slide Travel3-1/2​3-1/2​4"​4​4​3-3/4​Tailstock Quil Dia.1-9/16​​1-9/16"​1-9/16​1-9/16​1-9/16​Tailstock Quil TaperMT #3​MT #3​MT #3​MT #3​MT #3​MT #3​Quill Travel4"​4​4-3/8"​4-3/8"​4-3/8​4-7/8​Main Motor3Hp, 3PH​​3hp, 3 Phase​3Hp. 1Ph​3Hp, 3PH​5Hp, 3PH​Main Motor Speeds1​1​1​2​2​EVS​Feed Rod ClutchY​Y​Y​​Y​Y​4 Jaw Indpendent ChuckN $400?​N ($400)​Y 8"​Y 8"​Y 8"​Y 8"​3 Jaw ChuckY​Y​Y 6"​Y 6"​Y 6"​Y 6"​Face PlateN​N (PEP)​Y​Y​Y​Y​Steady RestY​Y​Y​Y​Y​Y​Follow RestY​Y​Y​Y​Y​Y​DRON $350?​N ($800)​Y​Y​Y​Y​Dead CentersY​Y​Y​Y​Y​Y​Weight1350​1750​1364​1364​1364​2350​Warranty5​5​1​1​1​1​Coolant PumpYY​Y​Y​Y​Y​Foot BrakeN​Y​Y​Y​Y​Y​


----------



## ArmyDoc (Feb 4, 2021)

I am pretty sure that the PM 1340GT and first three Eisens (all with 7 1/2 inch bed widths) are the same basic machine.  I believe the 1440GT is the same basic machine as the Eisen 1440EV, with a 9 inch bed width, but their site doesn't list the actual 1440GT bed width.  Maybe someone here can measure theirs and confirm?


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 4, 2021)

Well, not really.  The gear box is totally different from the 1340GT, which is a Norton gearbox.  
I too would be interested in the bed width of the 1440GT.


----------



## Video_man (Feb 4, 2021)

7milesup said:


> The one confusing part about Eisen is they have multiple 1440's listed, and the only way to tell them apart is to open each one up and read the specs.  For example, there are 5 1440E models.  Difference is the motor from what I can figure out.


The one I'm referring to is the 220V single phase 1440E.


----------



## ArmyDoc (Feb 4, 2021)

You're correct, sorry.  Was focusing on the bed size, and forgot that the 1340GT had the open norton gearbox.


----------



## vtcnc (Feb 5, 2021)

Looks like demand has picked up...

This is video of one truck route into the ports of Shanghai. Expect delays...


View attachment 0750fb954a68d5955c5e202632999ed0.mp4


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 5, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> Looks like demand has picked up...
> 
> This is video of one truck route into the ports of Shanghai. Expect delays...
> 
> ...



LOL.  That is actually funny.  Or not.

Eisen has one in stock that I am interested in.  I talked to them (Jason) at length yesterday and they are working on pricing.  I am hoping they would get back to me today, but we shall see.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 5, 2021)

I am looking at one of the "black face" lathe models vs. the silver face (1440EV for example).
I know that the 1440EV is a heavier unit but cost creep has gotten away from me.  Time to reset expectations a little.  This a "want" purchase, not a "need".   I know, I know, buy once cry once but even as it is with the 1440E, I am up there in price for me.
While working in the office last night the wife came in and sat down in my Ekorness Stressles chair.  She never does that.  Ever.  "So, how much is this lathe you are looking at?"   *Gulp*    Well, honey, see it is an invest..... "How much is it?"  $7K, give or take.  "How are you going to pay for it?"  With your money.... LOL.   "Not funny".


----------



## vtcnc (Feb 5, 2021)

7milesup said:


> I am looking at one of the "black face" lathe models vs. the silver face (1440EV for example).
> I know that the 1440EV is a heavier unit but cost creep has gotten away from me.  Time to reset expectations a little.  This a "want" purchase, not a "need".   I know, I know, buy once cry once but even as it is with the 1440E, I am up there in price for me.
> While working in the office last night the wife came in and sat down in my Ekorness Stressles chair.  She never does that.  Ever.  "So, how much is this lathe you are looking at?"   *Gulp*    Well, honey, see it is an invest..... "How much is it?"  $7K, give or take.  "How are you going to pay for it?"  With your money.... LOL.   "Not funny".


You got a lot further into that conversation than I would have. Nice work!


----------

